
Why Facebook hasn’t ditched PHP - DanielRibeiro
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/why-facebook-hasnt-ditched-php/9536?tag=nl.e550
======
sambeau
Link straight to the Quora question and answer.

[http://www.quora.com/Why-hasn-t-Facebook-migrated-away-
from-...](http://www.quora.com/Why-hasn-t-Facebook-migrated-away-from-PHP)

